# Wheel guns



## Pakettle (Jan 27, 2018)

I would like to know why revolvers all of a sudden are called wheel guns,they don't have wheels! More like rotating cylinders.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's a little-known fact that revolvers were invented by a guy named Wheeler.
When he described his idea to Sam Colt, Colt promised to name Wheeler in his advertising.
Colt began to advertise "Wheeler Guns," but the name was too long, and hard to pronounce.
So the people who bought the new guns dropped the "...er" ending, and called them "Wheel Guns" instead.

Isn't it nice to know the truth?
Doesn't it make you feel better?
Of course it does!


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's a little-known fact that revolvers were invented by a guy named Wheeler.
> When he described his idea to Sam Colt, Colt promised to name Wheeler in his advertising.
> Colt began to advertise "Wheeler Guns," but the name was too long, and hard to pronounce.
> So the people who bought the new guns dropped the "...er" ending, and called them "Wheel Guns" instead.
> ...


Well how about that.... I never knew. Thanks for the education Steve.
I always thought it was because calling it a 'rotate gun' would sound stupid. 
I do feel better now.


----------



## Pakettle (Jan 27, 2018)

Never to old to learn new things!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pakettle said:


> Never to old to learn new things!


Please give my regards to Marjorie Main.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I did not know that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> I did not know that.


Neither did I, which is why I made the whole thing up.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I don’t believe it.....!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Neither did I, which is why I made the whole thing up.


What?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah. Well...
You know 'bout us old folks and our weird humor.

Colonel Colt was the same way, in his old age.*

*That's another lie. Colt died when he was but 47 years old.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

So I learned something then un-learned it. Hum.
Glad I didn't tell anybody what I just learned because then I'd have to go un-tell them.

Now I gotta go look up info about Colt because well, Steve said.... Lol


Sam


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Wonder why it's called a bullet ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Were they originally made from small bulls?
(Bull-ette? Bull-ite?)

That'd be my vote.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

pic said:


> Wonder why it's called a bullet ?


Bullet ..... Small ball.
Early 16th century (denoting a cannonball): from French _boulet_, _boulette_ 'small ball', diminutive of _boule_, from Latin _bulla_ 'bubble'.

Sam


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BTW: The largest, roundest of French breads is called a _boule_.
One buys only a section of it, normally.

Judging by its very crisp and crunchy crust, eating some _boule_ is indeed "biting the bullet."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Were they originally made from small bulls?
> (Bull-ette? Bull-ite?)
> 
> That'd be my vote.


Lol, you will pay with a Bull-ette


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> BTW: The largest, roundest of French breads is called a _boule_.
> One buys only a section of it, normally.
> 
> Judging by its very crisp and crunchy crust, eating some _boule_ is indeed "biting the bullet."


Hey, I like that bread. Buy that and the Italian stuff almost weekly, at the local bakery.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> Hey, I like that bread...


Me, too.
One of our local bakeries makes superb _baguettes_, but their _boules_ are so-so.
Instead, if we want a good _boule_, we buy one from La Brea Bakery, in Los Angeles. It gets to our island's market frozen and only half-baked, and we finish it at home.
La Brea's two-pack mini-_baguettes_ are very good, but the local product is better.


----------

